# Photo Of Sky



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

At last got a decent photo of Sky even tho it was with the spare camera.. You would think that with the job i do there would be plenty but he's the hardest bugger to catch..


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Aww he's beautiful


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aww he's beautiful


Thanks that was one out of a quick ten.. He is a real star tho..:001_wub:
Love the photos of your budgies..thats the next adoption..lol


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

awww what a cutie 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Thanks that was one out of a quick ten.. He is a real star tho..:001_wub:
> Love the photos of your budgies..thats the next adoption..lol


Lol thanks


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She's beautiful!

Sky must be the best name ever


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww he's beautiful, what is he? He looks like a Corgi


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww he's beautiful, what is he? He looks like a Corgi


A Sheltie - Pom cross i think..:confused5: Thats what we were told..he was an abuse case at only a year old when we rescued him  Only abuse now is to much loving..


----------



## julyyoyo (May 22, 2009)

cool dog.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks all..he's now back to his usual.laying with heels in the air showing off his scar..


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful picture.
Sky looks just gorgeous


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Beautiful picture.
> Sky looks just gorgeous


Thanks Fleur.. He,s being a pain today tho..just like a bad teenager..lol :angry:


----------



## SpoiledMutts (May 26, 2009)

I thought that was a painting when I saw it as your avatar.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

That is a lovely picture of him


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

basi said:


> That is a lovely picture of him


Trying to do up a fleece blanket with his photo at the moment..will post the pic when its finished. Was just looking at your boys photo today and they are such a stunning breed..:thumbup1:


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Trying to do up a fleece blanket with his photo at the moment..will post the pic when its finished. Was just looking at your boys photo today and they are such a stunning breed..:thumbup1:


Ohh looking forward to seeing that

Really must get the camera out if it is nice again tomorrow as I need some new pics of them.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow! What a pretty dog. She has such a soft yellow coat.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pic.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely


----------

